# element 29 - wippender Hinterbau - Lagerprobleme?



## fricc (8. Februar 2014)

Ich möchte im Lauf des nächsten Jahres auf ein 100mm 29er umsteigen. Einsatzgebiet ist Marathon. Ich wünsche  mir einen möglichst effizienten Hinterbau und ein gutmütiges, sicheres Fahrverhalten bergab. Probe gefahren bin ich bisher das Spark, Epic und das Camber. Überraschenderweise hat das Camber bisher auf mich den besten Eindruck gemacht - exzellenter Hinterbau, extrem gut bergab. Im Frühjahr werde ich noch das Simplon Cirex und das Scalpel probieren, von dem ich mir besonders viel verspreche. Die Frage ist, ob ich auch das Element auf meine Short List setzen soll. Wiederholte Berichte über einen angeblich wippenden Hinterbau und problembehaftete, kurzlebige ABC-Lager haben mich bisher davon abgehalten. Da das Bike ja doch schon seit einiger Zeit am Markt ist, müsste es hier ja bereis einige Erfahrungen geben. Vielleicht kann mir ja der eine oder andere von euch weiterhelfen.

Herzlichen Dank schon einmal für alle Hinweise und Ratschläge

fricc


----------



## na!To (13. Februar 2014)

Beste XC Fully was ich je gefahren bin.

Schreib gerne mal mehr dazu, sobald ich daheim bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fricc (15. Februar 2014)

Danke! Für detailliertere Informationen wäre ich sehr dankbar. Was ich am Element unter anderem besonders interessant finde, ist die synchrone Verstellung der Federelemente vom Lenker aus. Der Twinloc hat mich am Spark wirklich begeistert, die mäßige Funktion des Hinterbaus weniger.


----------



## fricc (21. März 2014)

@na!To: Wenn du einmal ein bisschen etwas zu deinen Erfahrungen mit dem Element schreiben könntest, würde mich das sehr freuen. Ich selbst komme wahrscheinlich leider erst in frühestens zwei bis drei Monaten dazu, eine Probefahrt zu machen.

Grüße fricc


----------



## fricc (21. April 2014)

So, ich hatte jetzt Gelegenheit zu einigen ausführlichen Probefahrten mit dem Element und einigen anderen Bikes dieser Klasse. Das Element wippt zumindest im offenen Modus tatsächlich etwas mehr als zum Beispiel das Scalpel und natürlich deutlich mehr als das Epic. Gekauft habe ich es - nämlich das 970 RSL - trotzdem. Nächste Woche müsste es da sein.

Grüße, fricc


----------



## subdiver (22. April 2014)

Glückwunsch zum Element 
Wie war denn der Vergleich zum aktuellen Spark mit dem Twinloc ?


----------



## fricc (22. April 2014)

Ich bin das aktuelle Spark mit FOX-Dämpfer leider nicht mehr gefahren und habe nur den Vergleich zum 2013er Modell mit DtSwiss Dämpfer.

Das Spark war meine erste Erfahrung mit einem 29er und es hat mir sofort sehr gut gefallen. Die Sitzposition war mit 630mm OR und 90mm Vorbau für mich perfekt. Das Handling war beindruckend sicher und stabil und für meinen Geschmack auch ausreichend handlich. Einziger kleiner Kritikpunkt war, dass ich in ruppigen Kurven bergab gerne einmal das Vorderrad verlor. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass dieses Problem durch eine Anpassung meines Fahrstils in den Griff zu bekommen wäre.

Am Fahrwerk hat mich vor allem der TwinLoc Hebel begeistert, die Federungsperformance des Hinterbaus weniger. Der Traction-Mode war mir deutlich zu hart und bot nicht das, was sein Name eigentlich verspricht. Ich bin letztendlich einen Großteil meiner Testrunde im offenen Modus gefahren, obwohl der Hinterbau hier doch deutlich wippte, vielleicht sogar etwas mehr als beim Element. Gestört hat mich im offenen Modus aber eher das etwas schwammige Federungsverhalten, das Element liefert hier trotz größeren Komforts bessere Rückmeldung vom Untergrund. Den Trail-Modus am Element finde ich sehr gelungen. Das Wippen des Hinterbaus wird hier zum größten Teil unterbunden, trotzdem bleibt das Heck komfortabel, sensibel und traktionsstark. Den Descend-Mode werde ich wohl in erster Linie wirklich nur bergab verwenden. Der Climb-Mode bietet am Element im Unterschied zum Scalpel das, was ich mir davon erwarte, nämlich wirklich eine nahezu vollständige Blockade der Federelemente. Das kann das Scott allerdings noch besser - aber das ist eigentlich nur im Asphaltbetrieb spürbar.

Wirklich begeistert hat mich beim Element das ausgesprochen spielerische Handling und die gleichzeitig hohe Fahrstabilität. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass  die Handlichkeit für mich je ein Kriterium sein könnte, aber noch nie habe ich mich auf einem Rad so über jede kleine Abfahrt gefreut wie beim Element. In dieser Hinsicht konnte nur das Camber und annähernd das Scalpel mithalten.

In der Summe seiner Eigenschaften war für mich das Element die beste Wahl, auch wenn das Scalpel wahrscheinlich etwas antriebsneutraler und das Scott deutlich günstiger (oder leichter) ist. Genaueres kann ich vermutlich erst in einigen Wochen sagen. Hervorragende Räder, mit denen ich glücklich werden könnte, sind alle drei.

Herzliche Grüße und viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Spark - wirklich ein sehr schönes Rad

fricc


----------



## subdiver (23. April 2014)

Danke für Deine Einschätzung 
Viel Spaß mit dem schönen Element.
Ich hatte auch Interesse am 970, war aber in meiner Größe ausverkauft
und eine Probefahrt war auch nicht möglich.
Dann kam das Angebot gleicher Preis vom 970 RSL für das RC 900,
dann mußte ich nicht lange überlegen.
Das Spark mit dem Fox-Dämpfer fährt sich um einiges besser,
als mit dem letztjährigen DT Swiss.


----------

